
Going to start a company in May 2020. What should I build? - free2chill
Please comment below with ideas or problems you need solved.
======
buboard
I m gonna win a prize next year. What prize should i win?

------
fortran77
I would take the two hottest technologies right now --Blockchain and Haskell
-- and do something with the combination of them. Like a new digital currency
that's implemented in Haskell. Investors will surely jump on it!

Also, Rust is very hot. You will get investor confidence if you tell them your
back-end is in Rust because then they'll know it can never crash or have bugs.

~~~
tcbasche
Don't forget to run it multi-cloud

------
smt88
This is not a good way to start a company.

In May 2020, the timing will be perfect for some ideas, but not for others.

You're also not likely to succeed if you start with an idea or a problem and
then try to find customers. Start with the customers -- people who trust you
enough to buy something from you, even though you're just starting out.

That's the real barrier to sales for most startups: no one wants to be your
first customer or your guinea pig. They know there's a 99.9%+ chance you'll go
out of business.

People rarely take that leap unless they know and like you already.

------
core-questions
Pretty aggressive timeline for someone with no big idea.

OK, how about a digital "yarn board" for crazy conspiracy theorists to
collaboratively piece together things?

------
teilo
Why would I tell you? If I had the next big idea, I'd keep it to myself and
start my own damn company. Seriously, what kind of a question is this?

~~~
jaredsohn
Maybe there is something you personally want to exist but you are not able to
build it yourself (don't have the skillset, don't want to take the risk, don't
see enough of a payoff for building a company around it, already have other
commitments, etc.)

~~~
teilo
Please. The poster is literally planning to start a business but has no idea
what business he wants to start, so he comes here for free ideas from other
people. If I had a problem I needed solved, a problem that I presume other
people also needed to solve, then I could turn that into a business whether or
not I had the skills to solve the problem. So same answer.

~~~
smt88
If all it took to start a business was knowing about an idea to solve a
problem, everyone would be a successful entrepreneur.

I help non-technical people build companies for a living (2-5 products every
year).

Even some people with time, money, and connections can't make it happen. It's
incredibly silly to suggest that execution is basically an afterthought.

------
muzani
Just pick an idea that has hundreds of thousands of users, maybe even some of
the unicorns, and do it better. I'd still like a high speed note taking app
that syncs on mobile, and I'm willing to pay for it.

------
codegeek
I am going to sound like an idiot but why May 2020 ? Do you know you will be
alive then ? Why not start today ? What is stopping you today ? There is never
a good time to do anything tough. I say start now, start today. Even if you do
it on the side. Sorry I don't have ideas for you but thought to comment about
your very interesting timeline.

~~~
sdan
Possibly has school. I'm trying to do the same thing as well (although I'm
working on bootstrapping my startup before we launch)

------
vpEfljFL
I'm toying with couple of ides:

\- niche, saas, privacy first search engine (for developers, lawyers, any
profession)

\- paid search engine for quality websites only, such as hobby, personal blogs
and non for profit in general, also company blogs can match that criteria,
i.e. exclude websites with ads (like reddit), popups (medium, quora) and so on

\- I feel like we have a place for one more "not evil" git hosting tool
without telemetry :)

\- email maid easy like all in one written from scratch on high level language
like python, ruby, etc.

Maybe I'll do them all when I can sustain myself enough to work fulltime on
side projects. Search engines are quite capital intensive though.

Also as many wrote here, you don't have to wait for one year, just start today
with general planing, work on the business model, talk with customers, talk
couple of agreements in advance to reach later when you'll have a product and
so on.

~~~
sethammons
Can you go into more detail on "email made easy"?

~~~
vpEfljFL
Right now email is like kubernetes, you can do it yourself but most likely
better buy it from service providers like gsuite etc. I think sosciety in
general will benefit with all in one simple to host package written in high
level language.

Email right now is extrimely complicated ("s" in smtp is for "simple" btw) and
in order to do it yourself you need to understand many parts of it like dmark
reports, constant monitoring of delivery, spam, spf, dkim etc.

There are couple of bare-bones opensource solutions to host it yourself but if
you do it from scratch you will go either with postfix or exim. They are
written in "low-level" languages like C where extremely hard to write proper
software without buffer overflows and so on.

I think there is a place for innovation for better security and user
experience as well. You can sell additional services like better spam and
malware detection or delivery monitoring and support for enterprise.

I wish I can do it myself but I'm already occupied with too many side projects
:)

------
anonu
Sounds like a hammer looking for a nail.

You should probably get real world experience. Problems looking for a solution
will come to you much more organically than asking HN.

------
tcbasche
This is why we have so much crappy pointless software clogging up the internet

edit: maybe invent a crappy pointless software removal tool

------
m3tr0s
One of these: [https://unawaz.github.io/stochastic-hill-
climbing/tasks/](https://unawaz.github.io/stochastic-hill-climbing/tasks/)

~~~
el_dev_hell
> 51\. Conduct raids and order detention of witnesses and suspects for
> questioning.

U WOT M8?

------
tyzerdak
Create imgur/google plus clone that is fast

